# a problem that wont go away, i feel like dying when I laugh,swallow too hard,snort etc



## Derutpai (Feb 1, 2021)

also happens when i try to masturbate as well

it feels like im going to faint, i get a sharp tickle in my neck in head, and it feels like it goes numb and veery cold, I feel like im drowning, and my swallowing spazzes out, my heart beats too fast and the lust chemical is too intense, also i also hear weird noises when i try to sleep or when it happens, like zaps,bouncing,discharge noise, or like game noises,laser gun, error noise. i also see sparkles as well sometimes like orbs like light flying past and disapearing.

I feel really yuck as well afterwards.


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

I think Ive read some people who also have physical symptoms remotely related to yours, and/or hearing and seeing strange things and what not. This is probably all neurological anyway, but have you done anything to rule out physical causes? How frequently do these feelings happen?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

An Electroencephalogram (EEG).may lend incite to your symptoms.


----------

